# Tailgate



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Are there any products out there that will fill the gap between the taligate and truck bed?
Concerns are that dogs will get foot caught when jumping up.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Cabela's has a rubber strip with 3M tape applied. One side is installed on the bed and the other to the tail gate.
There ad showed this product for keeping rock out from in between. It works great.
The reason I used it was to keep the dust driving on dirt roads from entering the topper.

Tom


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We use a pool noodle. It is easily mashed into the space while the tailgate is down and doesn't come out easily. We have a topper so it just stores between the crate and the truck side wall. If you don't have a topper, you can put it behind your seat or under the back seat when it is not in use.

Also a heavy fatigue mat can lay the the bed of the truck and be pulled a few inches to cover the space when the tailgate is down.

By the way it is a very real problem. My vet saw an agility dog that got his foot caught, panicked, and twisted around as he jumped out. He tore a bunch of ligaments in his front leg and foot. And Dave recently judged a Master test where there was a 3 legged dog running in his flight. That dog had gotten caught getting into or out of a truck and twisted so badly they had to amputate the front leg.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom
Go to Home Depot and in the door hardware section they have plastic pieces that I thin k are called door sweeps. They are plastic strips that go on the bottom of doors. I have a piece that is black and is about 6-8” wide. It slides neatly under my bed liner when I close the tailgate and when I open it I just slide it our to cover the gap. I can’t remember what I paid but I am thinking it was only a few bucks and no more than $8-10. This has worked for me for years now. I have to go to the depot later on and I will post exactly what it is called. It works for me because I have a plastic liner in my truck bed that it can slide under, however, if you don’t have one that it can slide under they also sell a plastic/rubber baseboard type material the works the same way. I think it comes in rolls and you would just have to cut a piece to length and remember to lay it down when you open up. The ones from Cabela’s are nice but much more than what you can DIY for at HD


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

had that happen last week now pup is hesitant to jump up there


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I put down some anti-skid tape. Got it at Lowes. It is the kind of stuff you put on stair treads, really rough feeling stuff. Since then, no sliding and no hesitation to jump up on the tailgate.

Carol


----------

